# Mini telling me to press TiVo or Live TV when turning TV on



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm new to the Roamio and Mini, and so far I have been very pleased and impressed with the speed and functionality coming from a TiVoHD.

There's one quirk which I am curious if it is a bug, or just how it is designed to work. When I turn my TV on that is connected to the Mini, I am greeted with the message to press TiVo or Live TV. My desired function for when I turn my TV on is for the Mini to detect the HDMI signal from my TV being turned on, and then just go straight to live TV. Is what I'm experiencing normal? Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

the block said:


> I'm new to the Roamio and Mini, and so far I have been very pleased and impressed with the speed and functionality coming from a TiVoHD.
> 
> There's one quirk which I am curious if it is a bug, or just how it is designed to work. When I turn my TV on that is connected to the Mini, I am greeted with the message to press TiVo or Live TV. My desired function for when I turn my TV on is for the Mini to detect the HDMI signal from my TV being turned on, and then just go straight to live TV. Is what I'm experiencing normal? Thanks


If you aren't using the TiVo remote to turn on the TV then it is normal. If I use my TV remote to turn the TV on, that message is floating on the screen. If I use the TiVo remote, then it is on the TiVo Central screen.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> If you aren't using the TiVo remote to turn on the TV then it is normal. If I use my TV remote to turn the TV on, that message is floating on the screen. If I use the TiVo remote, then it is on the TiVo Central screen.


Oh, ok. I'll have to try doing it that way. I'm used to just walking into the room and pressing the power button on the TV on the way by, as sometimes I just want the background noise or whatever the last channel it was left at, and go on without ever touching the remote. If I have to use the remote either way now, I guess I'll just change my routine. Not a big problem. The pros of the mini certainly outweigh minor inconveniences like that  Thanks for the response.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

the block said:


> When I turn my TV on that is connected to the Mini, I am greeted with the message to press TiVo or Live TV.


I use the TiVo remote to turn the TV on. After pressing Power to turn the TV on I press the Live TV button.

By the time the TV display comes on the Mini is showing live TV. Of course, I never know what channel it'll be showing mebut it is showing live TV.


----------

